# Docs needed by Real Estate Agents



## EDY E. (Jun 14, 2015)

Dear All,

Any ideas what sort of docs needed by landlords / real estate agents in order to rent a property for the 1st time in Australia?

Thanks
Ed.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Proof of a job or income. If no job will be more difficult, but u could show them a bank statement showing chunk of cash in it. Rental references in English from rental real estate overseas? If all else fails offer to pay six moths in advance


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

EDY E. said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any ideas what sort of docs needed by landlords / real estate agents in order to rent a property for the 1st time in Australia?
> 
> ...


Chicken has mentioned some ideas, i could also add that if you are having trouble getting an agency to accept you look at long term holiday letting, it is more expensive but you need no reference. 
After 3 months you could then ask the agency for a permanent rental property.


----------



## WinnethFKPL (May 20, 2015)

Hi Edy, 

First, you'll need to inspect the place before they lease it out to you. After you do that, the documents you'll need are:
.copies of passport, drivers license (forms of identification)
.if you have a job you are going to, provide them a copy of your employment contract.
.if you don't have a job, provide them with a recent bank statement, showing the balance. if you can go back for three months, the better
.if you have been renting in Ecuador, get a reference letter from your agent/landlord. if you have been living in a rental place for a year, it would be helpful if you can get the previous year's reference letter. 
.if you own a property in Ecuador and you'll be renting it out, provide the agent with the contract between you and the agency handling the management of the property. 

It would also help if the documents you provide have an English translation. 

Cheers, Winneth


----------

